# Guardamotor monofasico



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola, como va todo?
Necesito hacer un sistema en el cual si por ejemplo por algun motivo se frena un motor de CA monofasico, pera evitar que este se queme, dicho sistema corte la energia que alimenta a dicho motor.
Vi en el foro un tema relacionado pero fue hace mucho y no lo puedo encontrar de nuevo.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2010)

Se compra ya hecho y se llama como el título : "Guardamotor Monofásico".

Otra opción es un "Contactor" junto con un "Relevo Termico"

Cualquiera de los dos te sirven y se compran de acuardo al consumo nominal del motor (ver chapita o medir) Y tienen una perillita de calibración.

 Saludos !


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola, si se que se venden pero necesito hacer algo parecido para una materia de la facultad. Me estan pidiendo que haga algo parecido.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

Puedes hacer algo que funcione igual digamos. Que al superar cierto cosnumo se habra el circuito. podes utilizar una conbinación de cosas, por un lado necesitas un sistema de conección desconección  que podria ser un Relay doble adecuado a la potencia del motor, o un contactor(hay unos econcomios, estos vienen con contactos acorder a la potencia del motor, son más comunes los contactores trifásicos que los monofásicos) 
Por otro lado necesitas sensar la corriente, como no mencionas potencia, el sensado puede ser dese una simple R en seie con la potencia suficiente y sensar la caida de tensión en ella y cuando llege a cierto valor dispare un circuito que abra el circuito de la bobina del realy o contactor.

Otro sistema mejor es utilizar un trafo de corriente para el sensado, el que podes consstruir con un toroide de ferrite.

Los sistemas de guardamotores no son otra cosa que llaves térmicas que tienen la siguientes caracteristicas, como un guardamotor esta previsto para una carga puramente inductiva, en la zona de contacto tiene un corta llamas, ya que al abrirse los contactos se produce un arco voltaico, este arco es conductor, por lo que no cesaria el flujo de corriente, por otro lado el sistema de sensado es termico la corriente pasa por unos arrollamientos que no son otra cosa que una resistencia y envuerlven una lámina metalica muy sensible a la temperatura, esta lámina en frio cuando se  sube la llave retiene la posición pero frente a la acción del calor esta se elonga y libera la palanca y como la llave esta cargada con unos resortes se habre. por otro lado tiene una perillita o tornillo  que permite regular el disparo dentro de un rango de corriente, el cual esta normalizado esta comando no es otra cosa que una exentrica mecanica para que neceiste más o menos elonganción para liberar el mecanismo, algo analogo a los termostatos de las planchas.
Cualquier duda de como implementar lo comentado u otra forma a tus ordenes, ya que hay muchas formas de hacerlo, si se conocen los fundamentos de trabajo o forma de protejer un motor


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Nov 6, 2010)

Hola, gracias por responder. Ahi te adjunté un diagrama en bloque basico de lo que se me ocurrió hacer.
El motor es uno de un ventilador con una potencia de 40W. La idea es que si por ejemplo viene alguien y quiere (por hacer daño) frenar al motor, entonces sabemos que la corriente por este se incrementa y entonces aumenta la caida de tension en el shunt (que luego la rectifico y la filtro para convertirla en continua) y por ende aumenta la tension que le llega al conversor A/D del microcontrolador. Entonces el microcontrolador al digitalizar un valor grande de tension (por ejemplo cercano a los 5V) lo que hace es poner en '0' el pin que sirve para emncender/apagar la etapa de potencia protegiendo de esta forma al motor.
La etapa de potencia ya la tengo armada y funciona bien. Consiste en un optoacoplador para aislar al microcontrolador de las altas tensiones y tambien consiste de in triac.

Gracias por responder.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

Esta perfecto dada la potencia en juego, sabiendo en forma experimental cual es el máximo cosnumo en regimen de trabajo teneindo en cuenta el pico en el arranque cosa que ya que estas utilizando un microconttrolador podes contemplar sabiendo cuanto dura ese pico  y te sirve como protección extra si por ejemplo el motor se trabo, cosa que sucede a menudo porque se secan los bujes y se trabaron los rodamientos, pasado el tiempo que dura el pico sigue la corriente alta corta, de esa forma no se te va a cortar apena arranque. Estas bien encaminado,
Cuando lo tengas listo seria interesante que subas fotos de tu proyecto algun video si es posible y todo lo referente asi contribuis con otros que puedan querer encarar algo similar
Lo que necesites consultalo 
Saludos desde Córdoba, hay muchos coprovincianos por alli(son una plaga jaja)


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Nov 6, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Esta perfecto dada la potencia en juego, sabiendo en forma experimental cual es el máximo cosnumo en regimen de trabajo teneindo en cuenta el pico en el arranque cosa que ya que estas utilizando un microconttrolador podes contemplar sabiendo cuanto dura ese pico  y te sirve como protección extra si por ejemplo el motor se trabo, cosa que sucede a menudo porque se secan los bujes y se trabaron los rodamientos, pasado el tiempo que dura el pico sigue la corriente alta corta, de esa forma no se te va a cortar apena arranque. Estas bien encaminado,
> Cuando lo tengas listo seria interesante que subas fotos de tu proyecto algun video si es posible y todo lo referente asi contribuis con otros que puedan querer encarar algo similar
> Lo que necesites consultalo
> Saludos desde Córdoba, hay muchos coprovincianos por alli(son una plaga jaja)



Hola, muchisimas gracias por responder. Apenas lo tenga terminado subo fotos al foro.
Tengo una duda con respecto al shunt. Yo simule el circuito y me da un valor de resistencia de shunt muy pero muy chico para que al pin del ADC del microcontrolador le lleguen menos de 5V (15mOhm de resistencia de shunt). Sabes de alguna forma de armar un shunt de ese valor?
Saludos.


----------



## krit (Nov 6, 2010)

¿Estas seguro de los calculos?
Para generar 5V en una resistencia de 15mOhm (entiendo que son miliohmios) hay hacer pasar por ella 333,33 A.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Nov 6, 2010)

krit dijo:


> ¿Estas seguro de los calculos?
> Para generar 5V en una resistencia de 15mOhm (entiendo que son miliohmios) hay hacer pasar por ella 333,33 A.



Hola. Pero no hace falta que la tension sea de 5V. Con que sea de, por ejemplo, 2.5V está bien.
Ademas, por poner un shunt de 15mOhm en serie con el motor, no creo que la corriente suba a 333A.
Saludos y gracias por responder.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

la mejor fora de hacerlo par tu caso es o por un lado  veamos uno que otro dato
Si consume 40W estamos hablando de una corriente de poco más de 18mA

Si queres que caigan 5V dc
5V/1.4142=3.35VAC debe tenerse en cuenta la caida en un diodo, 0,7 aprox pero lo vemos luego

Rs=3.35/0.18
Rs=18 ohms(que justo valor comercial)
potencia? con una de 2W te sobra plata ya que da 600mW aprox

Confirma cuanto consume dicho motor, si tenes una piza amperometrica podes medrlo y si no con el tester por ACC intercalandolo en serie con la carga, obviamente en a escala correspondiente
alli tendras el dato del consumo luego con los calculos que hice obtenes le R shunt, Si el motor es de baja potencia no vas a tener problema con los valores comerciales.

ahora si la potencia es otra digamso unos 440W conviene utilizar un tranformador de corriente, que podes comprar comercialmente o implementarlo tu mismo con un toroide de ferrita.

Otra si esto ultimo te parece complicado es utilizar un alambre grueso de cobre de unos 5cm bien agarrado y amplificar la caida de tensión con un operacional, podes calibrar o tarar el conjunto con la ayuda de un amperimetro en serie,
Se pueden implementar otras opciones


----------



## krit (Nov 6, 2010)

Evidentemente la corriente no na a ser mayor que la que consuma el motor.
Veamoslo de otra forma. Motor de 40W a 220V; consumo aproximado 200mA.
Con una resistencia de 15mOhm en serie solo va a generar en ella una tension de 0,003V.
Necesitaras amplificar para que el ADC trabaje mejor.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

Kirt creo que no leiste lo que postee, parti al reves, de la tensión que necesito para el AD en base a esa tensión y la corriente calcule que R necesito y no necesito amplificar nada, de esa forma simplifico el esquema, una caida de menos de 5V no afecta para nada el funcionamiento, esta muy por debajo de los margenes de trabajo  por eso es que no me base una R muy baja, una R muy baja como shunt tiene sentido en tensiones bajas porque las caidas son importantes y generalmene a baja tensión trabajamos con más corriente, por ejemplo si el motor fuese de 12V y la misma potencia y hablamos de un consumo de casi 3.5A lo que haria caer unos 3.5V por ohm y 3.5V representan un 30% de caida de linea lo que se haria sentir y mucho en cambio en el otro caso estamos en un 1.6%

Es por esa razón simplemente, todo aporte siempre es biemvenido y el echo de participar le sirve mucho a quienes leen porque sin querer vamos planteando cosas que tal vez para los que saben son triviales, pero para el que empieza es chino basico..

Saludos y sigamos aportando ayuda e ideas


----------



## krit (Nov 6, 2010)

> Kirt creo que no leiste lo que postee, parti al reves, de la tensión que necesito para el AD en base a esa tensión y la corriente calcule que R necesito y no necesito amplificar nada, de esa forma simplifico el esquema


Claro que no lo lei. Estabamos posteando al mismo tiempo, lo que ocurrio es que me adelentaste por muy poco.
Creo que los dos decimos lo mismo,que la resistencia serie de 15mOhm es muy baja para generar una tension apropiada para el ADC.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

después me quede pensando seguro que estaba posteando al mismo tiempo por eso no pudo verlo, pero pasa y de echo a mi me ha pasado, si ese valor es muy bajo por eso opte por 18 ohms para que genere una tesnsión util y a su vez la caida sea infima del orden 1.6%
Lo importante es colaborar y dar ayuda a quien la necesite
Saludos Kirt


----------



## krit (Nov 8, 2010)

> Lo importante es colaborar y dar ayuda a quien la necesite


"Xacto".Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Nov 9, 2010)

Hola, tengo una duda sobre el circuito. Las tierras 1 y 3 son las mismas, es decir, estan compartidas.El motor está conectado al triac, pero yo uso un optoacoplador para aislar la parte del microcontrolador y los 220V. Ahora, el shunt está en serie con el motor, es decir que está del lado de la parte de potencia al igual que la tierra 2. La pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Yo puedo unir la tierra 2 con la 1? ¿Esto pondria en paligro al microcontrolador? ¿Al hacer eso estaría perdiendo la aislación del circuito?
Muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 9, 2010)

El poner un opto para menejar el triac es por un lado aislar los potenciales si queres aislar los potenciales pero luego unies sus tierras, en ciert forma no hay aislación total ya que parte del cuirto esta a un potencial mayor  que puede o no ser  perncicioso para el micro, lo ideas es precisamete eso que no tenga ningún punto de contacto, porque te obligara a extremar los cuidados de cara a la interfas de usuario ya sea un simple pote y o botones.

Pongamos un ejemplo, si la masa o tierra de la parte de potencia, esta a los 220, al tocar accidentalmente cualquier parte del circuito asi sea el ´+b de 5V tendre un potencial a "tierra" de 220VCA
aqui es donce hay que ser preciso en el termino tierra y masa del circuito, lo que lleva para tu circuito que no son tierras si no la parte de masa o ref 0V de la fuente, para la parte de potencia deberia ser si o si el neutro, lo que obliga a una istalación cuidadosa con una ficha polarizada correctamente 

Personalmente recomiendo al manejar la etapa de potencia con por ej 12VDC o más siempre utilizar un opto, es decir por encima de los 5V por que? si el TR conectado fala y se poen en corto colector base tendre sobre los pines del puerto 12V, es decir es una medida precautoria nada más


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Nov 11, 2010)

Hola, perdón, no quiero desvirtuar el tema, mas allá de que lo haya creado yo, pero necesito saber (obvio que esto es solo teoria) como hacen en las grandes industrias para arrancar un motor cuya corriente es por ejemplo de 1000A. Como comenté entre parentesis, esto es solo teorico.
Estuve buscando por la web pero ahi solo hablan de motores de pequeña y mediana potencia.
Muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2010)

Los trifásicos por estrella triángulo , además que posiblemente sean de dos velocidades (Dahlander) y comienzan con la más baja (4 posibilidades)

Los de contínua de alimenta el campo fijo y se varía la tensión del rotor 

Saludos !


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Nov 11, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los trifásicos por estrella triángulo , además que posiblemente sean de dos velocidades (Dahlander) y comienzan con la más baja (4 posibilidades)
> 
> Los de contínua de alimenta el campo fijo y se varía la tensión del rotor
> 
> Saludos !



Muchisimas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 11, 2010)

Por un lado para lograr el estrella triangulo, en lineas de 380 se necesitan motores 660/380.

A su vez cuando se neceista más potencia se utilizan tensiones mayores, 380 es la tensión de red más conocida pero no la única. Cuando en un establecimiento Fabril la demanda de energia, es mucha, la empresa proveedora coloca tranformadores que son atacados por las lineas de 13KV para uso exclusivo del establecimiento, muchas empresas tienen sus propios transformadores y compran energia a 13KV.

Por ejemplor empresas donde se hace las barras de aluminio virgen, se utilizan hornos electricos, con un gran consumo de energia en la industria siderurgica para obtener aceros finos hay hornos de inducción.

Estos son manejados por interruptores de maniobra servoasistiedos cuyos contactos estan en un baño especial par evitar arcos....

100A tampoco es una gran corriente en el campo industrial, por ejemplo las tomas más chicas para las blindobarras industriales arranca en 125A, 250A y asi....

Imaginen una linea de TPR con trafos de 2KW en una linea de chapa con unas 40 unidades a un promedio de 1KW por maquina tenemos 40Kw eso solo con sume unos 100A y hablo de una linea chiquita solo como para ejemplificar un poco la cosa

En te sitio van a ver contactores de estado solido y tradicionales para altas corrientes, 100A 200A es para ilustrar un poco sobre el tema ya que la pregunta es muy interesante, 
http://www.willow.co.uk/html/industrial.html


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Nov 12, 2010)

Hola.
Como se llama ese método que usan para arrancar motores electricos de gran potencia (corriente nominal aproximadamente igual a 1000A) en el que los hacen arrancar con una tensión menor (para que la corriente al momento de arranque sea menor) y despues le van subiendo la tensión?.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 12, 2010)

Lo que vos decis es una variante del metodo estrella triangulo, ya que por ejemplo para un motor 660/380 se conecta primero en estrella, alli hay dos campos en serie para soportar 660V pero como se le aplican solo 380, el motor arranca y la impedancia del bobinado limita la corriente y una vez que esta en regimen se pasa a la conección triangulo, existen unos motore que en lugar de tener 3bobinados tienen 6 pudiendo conectarse en cada rama de la estrella de a dos en serie, por lo que en esa conección quedan 4 luego se ponen en paralelo de a dos aún en estrella y luebo en triangulo.

Por este motivo no necesariamente en motores tan grandes se utiliza como en el caso de un compresor que debe arrancar cada cierto tiempo, embragues, ya que el consumo del motor en vacio y si se lo pasa estrella es mínimo, enonces el embrague se encarga de acoplar y desacoplar la carga evitando el arranque parada continuo que aparte, del gran comsumo desperdiciado somete a la máquina a un mayor desgaste por las solicitudes mecánicas ene el momento del arranque


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Nov 29, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Lo que vos decis es una variante del metodo estrella triangulo, ya que por ejemplo para un motor 660/380 se conecta primero en estrella, alli hay dos campos en serie para soportar 660V pero como se le aplican solo 380, el motor arranca y la impedancia del bobinado limita la corriente y una vez que esta en regimen se pasa a la conección triangulo, existen unos motore que en lugar de tener 3bobinados tienen 6 pudiendo conectarse en cada rama de la estrella de a dos en serie, por lo que en esa conección quedan 4 luego se ponen en paralelo de a dos aún en estrella y luebo en triangulo.
> 
> Por este motivo no necesariamente en motores tan grandes se utiliza como en el caso de un compresor que debe arrancar cada cierto tiempo, embragues, ya que el consumo del motor en vacio y si se lo pasa estrella es mínimo, enonces el embrague se encarga de acoplar y desacoplar la carga evitando el arranque parada continuo que aparte, del gran comsumo desperdiciado somete a la máquina a un mayor desgaste por las solicitudes mecánicas ene el momento del arranque



Hola, excelente tu respuesta. Me sirvió de mucho.
Estaba buscando por la web los diferentes tipos de arranque de motores electricos y aparece el tema de arrancadores suave. Hay algo en el foro sobre este tema?.
Saludos.


----------



## WalterOmar (Ene 12, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Puedes hacer algo que funcione igual digamos. Que al superar cierto cosnumo se habra el circuito. podes utilizar una conbinación de cosas, por un lado necesitas un sistema de conección desconección  que podria ser un Relay doble adecuado a la potencia del motor, o un contactor(hay unos econcomios, estos vienen con contactos acorder a la potencia del motor, son más comunes los contactores trifásicos que los monofásicos)
> Por otro lado necesitas sensar la corriente, como no mencionas potencia, el sensado puede ser dese una simple R en seie con la potencia suficiente y sensar la caida de tensión en ella y cuando llege a cierto valor dispare un circuito que abra el circuito de la bobina del realy o contactor.
> 
> Otro sistema mejor es utilizar un trafo de corriente para el sensado, el que podes consstruir con un toroide de ferrite.
> ...



Disculpen que me entrometa pero tengo un problema similar a resolver;mis conocimientos son limitados en cuanto a electrónica ya que vengo de la rama de mecanizados y maquinas herramientas pero cada vez mas necesito soluciones de mantenimiento relacionadas con la tecnologia actual(me doy vuelta en la fabrica y siempre encuentro algo de electronica...¡Ay,si la hubiera descubierto con 25 años menos!)...en fin;lo mío es lo siguiente:estoy proyectando una maquina moledora de material reciclado accionada por un motor de 7.5kw,dicho motor mueve sendas cuchillas que se enfrentan unas con otras triturando todo lo que caiga entre ellas...pero cuando algo indestructible se acuña debería activarse el mecanismo de inversión  para desenganchar lo que haya producido el atasco.Entiendo la respuesta de medir una caída de tension en una resistencia colocada en paralelo tomando como referencia la intensidad que instantaneamente se incrementaria en caso de trabarse...pregunto:si el motor es trifasico¿se coloca una resistencia shunt en cada fase? Yo mediría directamente el voltaje comparandolo con un voltage de referencia en un amplificador operacional integrado (lo pude estudiar en un cursillo de electronica digital) pero si el motor tiene un arranque directo puede dispararse la inversion por el consumo propio en el arranque?El motor es el típico caballito de batalla de la industria:induccion trifasico jaula de ardilla.
  Repito que lamento haberme involucrado tan tarde en la electronica y aun asi en el foro...aunque nunca publiqué nada siempre leí todos los temas;incluso en éste tema leí todos los comentarios y no pude llegar a una conclusión.Agradezco desde ya que estén presentes para dar siempre una mano.Los felicito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2011)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro Walter !

Ummmmmm , si se atasca un motor de 10 hp , no veo prudente darle para atrás 

Me la imagino como esas moledoras con un "muñeco" de tres cuchillas giratorio y dos fijas , si eso se atasca . . . .  mama mia


----------



## pandacba (Ene 13, 2011)

No seria problema si la inversión la hace a velocidad reducida, habria que ver que clase de material se piensa triturar y que probable material podira ir a dar alli para implementar algún otro dispositivo.

Podrias darnos más detalles?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

Yo vi las que muelen cajones de plástico (cerveza , gaseosa , soda) y andan muuuuuuy ràpido.

Esas si se clavan descabezan el eje


----------



## pandacba (Ene 13, 2011)

Por esa razón pregunto por el material, conozco las que muelen ladrillos y piedras......
Y muchos otros tipos, una máquina bien diseñada, debe incluir un sistema de protección, por ejemplo las que muelen plásticos rigidos y semejantes, saben que hay un limite superior en fuerza traducido en torque para ese tipo de material, y se incluye un limitador de torque o un anillo de ruptura que actua como fusible y la máquina se para, pero esta no se daña, bueno nosotros hemos incluido este tipo de protecciones en muchos diseños, con excelente resultado. obviamente requiere un adecuado calculo, que hay que hacerlo, para un eficiente rendimiiento.

Si alguien diseña una trituradora, sin este tipo de precauciones bueno alla ellos......
Con todas las cosas que hoy en dia al alcance de la mano se puede hacer maquinaria muy pero muy eficiente, y que pueda superar fallos, como un material extraño de dureza superior y actua el sistema de protección y no se rompio nada, aparte para ese nivel debe cortar igualmente la alimentación.
Y si rompe el eje antes que actue el limitador de torque el diseño es malisimo.....


----------



## Dano (Ene 13, 2011)

A priori se podría hacer la inversión de giro con un relé térmico de rearmado automático y dos contactores, luego van los sistemas de seguridad.


----------



## CESAR AUGUSRO PEREZ SILVA (Ene 13, 2011)

Espero que esto ayude al tema 

se trata de una alarma para detectar si es que una de las resistencias calefactoras esta daÑada

por el tema del arranque creo yo que se podria adicionar un temporizador para que cumpla esta funciÓn 

tambiÉn adjunto la data de sensores en general donde hay  sensor de corriente por campo magnetico y su circuito para monitoreo  , esa fue mi primera opciÓn pero aquÍ en donde me encuentro no pude conseguir dicho sensor 


saludos


cesar a. Perez silva


----------



## WalterOmar (Ene 13, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo vi las que muelen cajones de plástico (cerveza , gaseosa , soda) y andan muuuuuuy ràpido.
> 
> Esas si se clavan descabezan el eje



Gracias Dosmetros y Pandacba por las acotaciones prontas y directas;les comento que el diseño de la moledora es basicamente sencillo:dos ejes de 70mm de diametro y 400mm de largo enfrentados con cuchillas alternadas entre si.El sistema ya es bastante usado en multiples industrias y funciona bastante eficientemente.El motor de 7.5kw alimenta el movimiento de los ejes por medio de un sistema de reduccion tal que la velocidad de trituracion no supera las 25 rpm.El material a moler es arcilla y ceramica cocida que debe ser reducida a "props" de 25mm de lado.La dureza es relativamente baja ya que se trata de un material poroso como los ladrillos de construccion;el tema es que la boca de alimentacion es lo suficientemente grande como para que la ley de Murphy se cumpla:"...algo tarde o temprano caera dentro y no sera mas blando que un destornillador o un martillo..."Por eso la preocupacion.Los sistemas vistos tienen cuando se enganchan con "algo" una inversion automatica que dura 1/4 de vuelta de los husillos permitiendo al "intruso" desengancharse y acto seguido vuelven a arremeter con el sentido de giro normal;si el problema vuelve a presentarse nuevamente se invierte el giro  durante 1/4 de vuelta hacia atras para transcurrido ese pequeño movimiento  darle de nuevo para adelante...y asi sucesivamente hasta que un conteo automatico de intentos fallidos determina la detencion total con una señal de alarma. He visto el mismo movimiento ciclado en maquinas mas grandes pero ya venian con transmision hidraulica (ideal para estos casos;mucha fuerza_bajas vueltas_control total del sentido de giro_con un presostato como corazon del sistema controlando el torque exacto)...solucionaria todo en un santiamen con hidraulica pero lamentablemente no hay presupuesto para tal cosa!!
O sea,si el material esta blando los husillos giran oponiendose y triturando continuamente...si el material esta un poco mas duro de lo normal comienza este movimiento de vaiven hasta que lo tritura ...o cumple una serie de intentos de vaiven y desiste para no ocasionar daños permanentes al equipo.Habia pensado en un momento medir la velocidad de los hisillos para descubrir cuando se frenan paro me parece que medir la corriente instantanea es mas perfecto.Espero alguna sugerencia en cuanto a las dudas del shunt en trifasica como elemento de dignostico para la inversion.Desde ya gracias y si necesitan algun dato mas lo arrimo enseguida nomas.


----------

